# Race Face Crank Information



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

We have *square taper* Race Face Turbine series tandem cranks on one our tandems.

Curious if anyone has the paperwork, if any that came with the cranks so I could get a copy.

Thanks
PK


----------



## malaclemys (Oct 22, 2010)

I think this will do you Paul.


----------



## Stevoo (Mar 9, 2007)

Speaking of Race Face Turbine cranks.

I am on the look out for some silver 170mm ISIS compact cranks. They can be single bike cranks as I want to change the drive side to a compact and that is all I really need. I want the smaller BCD so I can run a 22 front ring.

I have searched quite a bit but have yet to find a set. Any idea's on places to look?


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

malaclemys said:


> I think this will do you Paul.


Like Joe Friday... nothing but the facts. Exactly what I needed.

Thanks my friend

PK


----------



## zibell (Apr 13, 2007)

Stevoo, we went that route with our ECDM. I totally recommend it. We went to a 20t front and a 12-36 rear as we tow our son everywhere. Now we can tow him up anything. Good luck in your search, watch eBay.
Patrick & Maria
Fullerton, CA


----------

